# "Packet Loss" w/ DSL causing "The Page Can Not De Displayed"



## pdxireland (Nov 11, 2004)

OK,

It has been suggested that Packet Loss might be behind my frequent problem w/ "The Page Can Not Be Displayed" while using IE. I have Qwest DSL & a Cisco 678 modem. This seems to be happenning most often while moving around inside a web site....not as often when going from one site to another. Anybody out there have any good ideas as to how to fix this?
thanks,

fmg


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you're experiencing packet loss, the only way to fix it is to get the ISP to correct whatever is wrong. You can't fix that from your end.


----------



## pdxireland (Nov 11, 2004)

*Thanks !*

Hello,

Thanks for the advice.
My ISP (nwlink.com) was very helpfull as usual but it did not change my situation.
I updated my 10/100 drivers also.....
Any other crazy ideas out there?

fmg


----------



## music21 (Jan 22, 2005)

probable spyware caused problem. where do you get the packets lost message? when pinging a site? is it a pop up error message? does it happen on particular websites?


----------



## pdxireland (Nov 11, 2004)

Very frequently when I'm moving around online I will get the classic page reading "The page cannot be displayed" bla bla bla.....
Sometimes when searching for a site I know exists.
Sometimes after I have inputed some info on an online form & submit it.
Moving from one page to the next in both large & small web sites.
Not a big deal most of the time but it bugs me!
This happens the first time almost every time I post a message on this site for example?
I'm currently using the following (w/ XP&SP2 using IE) & probably more....
AdSubtract
BHODemon
LavaSoft Ad-Aware
Spybot Search & Destroy
SpywareBlaster
SpyGuard
Winpatrol
McAfee
etc. etc.

I look forward to your advice !

fmg


----------



## music21 (Jan 22, 2005)

*cannot view secured websites / page cannot be displayed*

Try CounterSpy from www.sunbeltscan.com

also enable 3rd party browser extensions open IE click tools>internet options>advanced Tab>enable 3rd party browser extensions (if theres a check mark remove it if theres none add it)>ok>restart

or visit this site
http://www.updatexp.com/cryptographic-service.html
when you are at the site do this;

1. click on 'ctr' and 'f' at the same time - (it will highlight the word) batch file 
2. click on the BATCH FILE link 
3. click on OPEN 
4. restart the system 
5. try connecting to the internet.


----------



## Bad Karma[CORE] (Mar 6, 2005)

To sort out the question if this is a browser problem i´d recommend to use FireFox or Opera for a while and see if they behave the same way


----------



## TakumiKai (Mar 4, 2005)

So what your saying that is... IE works at first but then just quits and displays a blank message?


----------



## pdxireland (Nov 11, 2004)

*Not a blank page but this standard page ?*

The page cannot be displayed 
The page you are looking for is currently unavailable. The Web site might be experiencing technical difficulties, or you may need to adjust your browser settings. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please try the following:

Click the Refresh button, or try again later.

If you typed the page address in the Address bar, make sure that it is spelled correctly.

To check your connection settings, click the Tools menu, and then click Internet Options. On the Connections tab, click Settings. The settings should match those provided by your local area network (LAN) administrator or Internet service provider (ISP). 
See if your Internet connection settings are being detected. You can set Microsoft Windows to examine your network and automatically discover network connection settings (if your network administrator has enabled this setting). 
Click the Tools menu, and then click Internet Options. 
On the Connections tab, click LAN Settings. 
Select Automatically detect settings, and then click OK. 
Some sites require 128-bit connection security. Click the Help menu and then click About Internet Explorer to determine what strength security you have installed. 
If you are trying to reach a secure site, make sure your Security settings can support it. Click the Tools menu, and then click Internet Options. On the Advanced tab, scroll to the Security section and check settings for SSL 2.0, SSL 3.0, TLS 1.0, PCT 1.0. 
Click the Back button to try another link. 



Cannot find server or DNS Error
Internet Explorer


----------



## TakumiKai (Mar 4, 2005)

Is your modem on? Connected? Installed? All lights are up and running and... try and repair your connection. You can see on your start menu bottom right hand corner where your clock and program running is you should see 2 or 3 computers hooked up by link. There are signs next to it. It can be a red X or a yellow triangle with an ! or nothing at all. Right click it if there is a red X or yellow triange with an ! and select repair. Wait a few seconds then after a window pops up press okay. The window should close then open up your Internet Browser again. If it doesn't work then contact your ISP.


----------

